# Egypt: 25 dead at Cairo football match - media hoax



## LastProphet (Feb 9, 2015)

Illuminati media: "Two security officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, said at least 25 people were killed." Update: Al-Hazeera now has it at 50 dead. 
It's a LIE. These are alleged deaths, according to Egypt's NileTV.

*Egypt: 25 dead at a football match hoax by illuminati media.*
For the n-th time since agent Morsi was ousted by 33 million Egyptians in the streets, illuminati media serves fake "dozens dead by Egypt's police".  
All episodes are staged with the same hooligans in the illuminati payroll who were also the shock troops for agent Morsi.

*Reverse script of Port Said stadium massacre*
The same gang now playing fake deaths  killed 74 people inside the Port Said stadium as the Morsi police played innocent bystanders.
While the agenda now is to try to foment a revolt against the democratically elected government, in 2012 it was part of the staged chaos implemented by the illuminati puppets playing "military gov".
Goal: pave the way to have Morsi be "democratically" elected before he would proclaim himself the Fuehrer. In other words: the Hitler script applied to illuminazi puppets.

*Jan 25-28: Previous episode of the fake deaths series, using the same cast *
This time the cast is dressed not as football supporters but as "Students Against the Coup".
Unlike CNN, BBC, Al-Jazeera & Co, some media in Middle East countries ruled by illuminati puppets doesn't totally suppress: the source for these "deaths", or in other words that these are alleged and unconfirmed deaths.
This episode was introduced by the real murder of a woman to suggest that the police did it.

*Notes*
Fen 8, 2015 - 25 killed in Egypt soccer match riot—officials
Two security officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the violence killed at least 25 people = LIE.
25 killed in Egypt soccer match riot officials Inquirer Sports

Disregard the headlines, this is what counts:
A health ministry spokesman, who declined to confirm the deaths, said at least 20 were injured.
At least 14 killed as Zamalek fans clash with police

Feb 2012, Port Said stadium massacre:

Jan 28
The Muslim Brotherhood's political wing, the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), said that protesters marched in Fayoum Tuesday morning, while the pro-Morsi group Students Against the Coup (SAC) reported protests in Daqahleya governorate.
Protests continued for a third day since the fourth anniversary of 25 January Revolution in Daqahleya and Fayoum, with violence and unconfirmed reports of deaths in Cairo.
Two persons were allegedly killed in the Matariya and Helwan neighbourhoods during Monday protests; a student and an old woman, according to activists and media reports.
At least 12 protesters were killed in Matariya on Sunday during protests that commemorated the fourth anniversary of the 25 January Revolution. 
The neighbourhood has become a flashpoint of anti-government protests since the beginning of the revolution in 2011.
Protests continue for 3rd day in Egypt MENAFN.COM

*BASICS*
Last Prophet's words from May 2013 - original text unchanged, added updates signaled
Illuminati puppet governments 2015: Russia; USA; EU; Iran; Ukraine; North Korea - Typology
Illuminati exposed - Basics Who Goal Tactics Puppet governments Typology Russia USA Iran Ukraine North Korea

_Blog_
Illuminati faking deaths Egypt dead football match hoax illuminati media


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 9, 2015)

Just like the Ukraine. They are staging.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 9, 2015)

It is time to move.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know what to do with my Prime Minister or my government. If I tell the truth I will bring them down.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 9, 2015)

Did you guys know the new Spongebob movie is out?


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 9, 2015)

So what do we do?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 9, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> So what do we do?


Smoke a joint?


----------



## Camp (Feb 9, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Did you guys know the new Spongebob movie is out?


Saw it Saturday in the 3D version.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 9, 2015)

Camp said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys know the new Spongebob movie is out?
> ...


Why?


----------



## Camp (Feb 9, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Got a 6 year old. We watch SpongeBob on TV and have been waiting for the movie to come out. Good way to spend a Saturday. Popcorn, lemonade and laughter.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 9, 2015)

Camp said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Sounds like you're a lucky person 

I hope you know that


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

Goodness, gracious -- here, I thought I was clicking on the Africa section, and got the conspiracy theory forum by mistake. 

My senior moments are becoming increasingly frequent here lately.


----------



## LastProphet (Feb 27, 2015)

Although not scripted this time a few really died, but in a stampede.
The revised first lines:
*Egypt: 25 shot dead by police at Cairo football match hoax by illuminati media.*
For the n-th time since agent Morsi was ousted by 33 million Egyptians in the streets, illuminati media serves fake "dozens dead by Egypt's police". 
This act was scripted as yet another episode in the fake deaths series, but this time a few really died n the stampede.
All episodes are staged with the same hooligans in the illuminati payroll who were also the shock troops for agent Morsi.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Goodness, gracious -- here, I thought I was clicking on the Africa section, and got the conspiracy theory forum by mistake.
> 
> My senior moments are becoming increasingly frequent here lately.



no---it's Africa-----I never do the conspiracy forum-----too many nuts there.  
----I am an unfortunate victim of hypertension<<  I well known result of
conspiracy medical practice and shark like lawyers of illuminati


----------

